# sweet pepper bush honey



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Anne!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, I have never heard of that type, I have had several different types of pepper flavored honey, with peppers put into the honey. Seems you would have to have a very big field of peppers to get a strong pepper flavor. Good luck on your quest


----------



## Ivan G (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Anne, my name is Ivan and I live in Berkley, MA. My bees produced some beautiful sweet pepper bush honey this year. See my craigslist post and let me know if you would like some.

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/5196101545.html

Thanks,
Ivan


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Bowfinger (Apr 17, 2015)

I have that blooming all around me right now. I'm trying to find if they really make much honey around here from it.


----------



## Dean B (Jan 23, 2021)

anneofwales said:


> good morning, my name is anne and I am new to this forum and actually might not be in the right forum at all. But...I have been searching for some sweet pepperbush honey ever since I had the pleasure of tasting some of it 27 years ago. I bought it at a fair somewhere in the fall river/Rehoboth/Westport area and was hoping that someone would know if there is any around this year and who has it. I know it's all about the bees but i'm still hopeful.


I was just given some honey and it had a very unique flavor, I asked what was avail to the bees and I was told sweet pepper bush.....
How would you describe it?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Dean B said:


> How would you describe it?


*Clethra alnifolia *
*Common Name(s):*

Clethra
Coastal Sweet-pepperbush
Summersweet
Sweet Pepperbush

"Clethra honey has a peppery, licorice taste."








CLETHRA-1003






bostonhoneycompany.com


----------



## Slomas (Jan 15, 2021)

wow guys, that is a zombie thread ressurection in here


----------



## Patthebeekeeper (4 mo ago)

JWPalmer said:


> *Clethra alnifolia *
> *Common Name(s):*
> 
> Clethra
> ...


I don’t get the licorice taste, but maybe that’s cause I’m not a huge licorice fan. I guess people taste things differently. Been making what I believe to be sweet pepperbush the last few years in South Jersey. I usually describe it as herbal but this year I think there is a lot of loosestrife coming in with the pepperbush and it has a whole new flavor to it. Same pepperbush smell though.


----------

